# Magnificant Llama and tasty Guinea Pigs



## wfduncan (Jan 31, 2010)

I give to you...one Magnificant Llama and several tasty Guinea Pigs

1.  







2.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 31, 2010)

Peru?

The Llama is underexposed and the pigs are a tad warm *chuckle chuckle


----------



## wfduncan (Jan 31, 2010)

Ecuador.  I had a heck of a time shooting the Llamas as it was right before sun up and we were getting ready to leave.  I was bummed out because the landscape was incredible.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 31, 2010)

Ahh yeah thats right.

I was watching an episode of No Reservations on the food channel and he was chowing down on those.

As for the llamas, good off camera fill flash would have helped a bit.


----------



## wfduncan (Jan 31, 2010)

Guinea pig is not bad at all.  I had half a guinae pig and half bunny...both really good.  Sorta made me alittle sick though(that could have been caused by a number of things actually).


----------



## stone_family3 (Jan 31, 2010)

Aside from the Llama being under exposed a bit looks pretty good. I always wanted to try Cuy. Was it good? Looks like a fun trip.


----------



## wfduncan (Feb 1, 2010)

Cuy was  good. It reminded me of a little of quail but with a hard shell of skin.  I had it right off the spit like in the picture and mixed into another meal with rice? if i remember correctly(that was delicious)


----------



## wfduncan (Feb 1, 2010)

The Llama was probably underexposed because I took that shot at like 5 or so in the morning.  The light was just beggining to peak over the mountains.  I actually never saw the station in full day light.  Nice view though.


----------

